

Predicting Bitcoin's Future Value - kressaty
http://leve.rs/blog/predicting-bitcoin-future-value/

======
kordless
There's been some speculation that the Bitcoin network model is closely
following ones seen in power spikes in a circuit produced by a linear impulse
response: [http://altoidnerd.com/2013/11/12/bitcoin-bubble-not-this-
tim...](http://altoidnerd.com/2013/11/12/bitcoin-bubble-not-this-time-a-
qualitative-analysis-of-bitcoins-price-cycle-and-unusual-economy-of-scale-2/)

Those impulses could very well be driven by global hash rate.

